# Covert water heater to 5500 watt?



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Can an existing 4500/4500 watt water heater be converted to 5500/5500 watt by merely changing the elements? The electrical feed is 30 amp on 10/2 cable.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What is it you hope to gain by doing that?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

joecaption said:


> What is it you hope to gain by doing that?



Quicker recovery time. More hot water in a shorter period of time.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

The answer is if the heating elements are available. 

If the water heater is more than 4-5 years old, I would consider the mod to be not worth the money. 

Additionally, heating water electrically is the most expensive way to do it. I'm guessing you don't have gas?

If it was me, I would consider a tankless or add a second water heater.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

if thermostat are rated for 25A or more for it i don't see a problem


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

carmusic said:


> if thermostat are rated for 25A or more for it i don't see a problem


My concern is not so much the t stat as it is the internal wiring of the WH.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

if i remember correctly max capacity of heater is listed on the tank or manual of tank


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

carmusic said:


> if thermostat are rated for 25A or more for it i don't see a problem


 I am thinking about doing this , also .

Best I can find out the tstats are rated 40 amps ?

My elements are pulling around 19 amps @ 240 VAC .

5500 watt element should pull about 22.92 amps x 1.25% for continuous duty = about 28.65 amps .

This will work on a 2 pole 30 amp circuit breaker & 10/2 W/G Romex .

As for the internal wiring , I would need to check that out a little further , but it may be # 10 ?

God bless
Wyr


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

ddawg16 said:


> The answer is if the heating elements are available.
> 
> If the water heater is more than 4-5 years old, I would consider the mod to be not worth the money.
> 
> ...



Yes they are available

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Camco-55...Electric-Water-Heater-Element-15597/100150507

http://www.lowes.com/pd_362369-135-...rrentURL=?Ntt=water+heater+element&facetInfo=

God bless
Wyr


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

Keep the 4500 go with Incoloy Heating Element.


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

Javiles said:


> Keep the 4500 go with Incoloy Heating Element.



Is the Incoloy suppose to last longer ? What is the reason you would not go with a 5500 watt element ? Like this 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Camco-55...-Element-15597/100150507?N=5yc1vZbqolZ1z0u2k3

Thanks ,
Wyr
God bless


----------

